# New here with new hedgehog and pictures !!!



## catboulet (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi, I`m new on here, my name is Cat. I just bought my first hedgehog today, He is 1 1/2 years old and I named him SONIC ( yeah so original I know but I played the game so much as a kid I had to named him after !!! ) He as been really good today with me, he`s not to shy. My dogs are already jealous of him ( I have a chihuahua and a labrador ). I love animals very much they are my babies ( also have 2 ball pythons and 2 boa and 2 turtle and my own baby on the way !!! ) So here he is ....


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahhh he is soooo cute! Absolutely adorable! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

WHAT A CUTIEEEEE


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well little Sonic is just adorable! Those little feet. Ears! Hiding in his green house. Such a sweet face he has.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome to HHC  He's a very cute hedgie


----------



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

Aww! He's adorable...I love the last picture


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is super cute  and welcome to the forums :!:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Its a boy! Love that first picture, quite the expression he is giving you. Those pictures are great, so crystal clear. Really shows off his coloring! Welcome to the forums, its a great one-stop shopping source of information.


----------



## catboulet (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone, you make me feel very welcome !! I hope I will learn a lot about them on here and how to make he`s life better each day !! I love taking picture of my animals is`t a passion and I always try to bring the best in each one of them.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC! Sonic is way too cute.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah so cute and great pics. Welcome.  Currently at work and all these hedgie pics are making the morning so much easier, thank you.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*gushes over the cute little hedgie*

Those really are good pictures, most new hedgies won't let us take pictures of them, at least not ones where you can see their faces. ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh no! heehee I love the first picture. Too cute!

Welcome to HHC!


----------



## catboulet (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks guy !!! more the come in the future !!!


----------

